# Boxing for self defense and confidence?



## ToughGuy (Apr 2, 2008)

I am considering taking boxing lessons.  I am a meek person.  I dont like confrontations.  I tried Tai Kwan Do and Jiu-Jitsu for a while.  I wasnt very good at them.  After taking lessons for a while, I did not feel any more prepared for a fight.  Boxing seems like it is more direct and to the point of fighting.  I was thinking that with boxing, I might learn how to deal with punches being thrown at me.  Maybe I would not be as afraid of threatening people.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 2, 2008)

I have very little experience with boxing.  I usually spar against them and workout with them, but do not train with them.

If you can visit other training halls around your area and see the different styles.  Ask yourself how effect will that style be for you personally.  Most common styles defend against a single punch at the beginning of training, while boxing you will have combos thrown at you.

Meet with the instructors and ask them about your concern with self defense.

If possible go to 2 different gyms for boxing so you can have some sort of comparison.  Hopefully your trainer will not use you as a meat grinder for the other guys too soon.  You will experience an intense workout.

Boxing has some sweet combos and those guys can punch.  Also they have footwork to engage and evade.  You will need to practice punching without the gloves so you don't hurt your hands and wrist in a real fight.

If you go boxing you may want to cross train for weapons and ground work.

I need a boxer to clarify the following statement, the object of boxing is not so much blocking, but hit and evade.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 2, 2008)

I forgot to mention that there's a HUGE difference between a good instructor and an excellent instructor, so meet with as many as you can and talk to them, watch a class or two, and definitely take a free class.


----------



## tellner (Apr 2, 2008)

Boxing will definitely get you used to hitting and being hit and defending yourself when someone is trying to hit you. There's an awful lot to be said for that.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 3, 2008)

tellner said:


> Boxing will definitely get you used to hitting and being hit and defending yourself when someone is trying to hit you. There's an awful lot to be said for that.


Add +1 to what tellner said....much of defending yourself for real is dealing with the fear of getting hit.....you'll overcome that in boxing in a hurry.

Moreover, boxers are arguably the best punchers in the world....and most fights, especially in the street, involving punching initially.......and boxers are notorious for knocking out their opponents in the street when a street fight breaks out with one punch (and also notorious for breaking their hands/wrists when they do so.....but that's a different story.)


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 3, 2008)

ToughGuy said:


> I am considering taking boxing lessons. I am a meek person. I don&#8217;t like confrontations. I tried Tai Kwan Do and Jiu-Jitsu for a while. I wasn&#8217;t very good at them. After taking lessons for a while, I did not feel any more prepared for a fight. Boxing seems like it is more direct and to the point of fighting. I was thinking that with boxing, I might learn how to deal with punches being thrown at me. Maybe I would not be as afraid of threatening people.


  As was said before.......boxers get accustomed to be being punched pretty quickly......and overcoming the fear is a HUGE of getting hit is a HUGE part of being able to defend yourself....

Another thing boxing does well is CONDITIONING......the SECOND leg of being able to defend yourself....

And finally, the techniques of boxing are basic and simple, honed with hundreds and thousands of repetitions.......and very effective....a THIRD let of being able to defend yourself.....

You could do FAR WORSE than boxing if you've got a good teacher!  Throw in some Muay Thai (which blends in perfectly) and you've got the kicks, knees and elbows and you've got a TRULY credible standup game......throw in BJJ and you're getting a pretty complete system of self-defense.


----------



## MJS (Apr 3, 2008)

ToughGuy said:


> I am considering taking boxing lessons. I am a meek person. I dont like confrontations. I tried Tai Kwan Do and Jiu-Jitsu for a while. I wasnt very good at them. After taking lessons for a while, I did not feel any more prepared for a fight. Boxing seems like it is more direct and to the point of fighting. I was thinking that with boxing, I might learn how to deal with punches being thrown at me. Maybe I would not be as afraid of threatening people.


 

First off, welcome to Martial Talk! 

As for your questions...boxing will provide you with some great punching and footwork skills.  However, thats pretty much all you're going to get.  You will not get kicking, weapon defense or things that you'd be more likely to see in arts like TKD, Kenpo, etc.  

You don't mention how long you've trained in boxing or in the other arts.  One thing to keep in mind...yes, some arts such as Krav Maga, will teach very effective things, in a short amount of time, with the ability to remember the moves without much practice.  However, it doesn't mean that you can attend a 2 day seminar, work the material, walk away and think that you never have to work it again.  Just like with boxing...you will learn some great punching skill as I said, but, if you really want to get good, you're going to have to train hard.  Anyone can punch, but the more time one puts into it, the better they'll be.  

Mike


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 3, 2008)

Boxing allows you to have confidence by allowing you to discover more about yourself and overcome new chanllanges. In a self defense case Boxing allows you to learn proper stances, foot work, feints, and punches. At the same time you learn the 'Chess' game and how to "Box" and see the technical aspect of it.
 You will also learn how to take a hit and keep going and will most likely be in the best shape of your life if you learn from a great coach.


----------



## thardey (Apr 3, 2008)

Another plus for Boxing is that you are taught to "roll" with the punches. This takes a lot of the sting out of them. When you see the punch coming, you don't panic, you roll with it, and the punch glances off.

As far as the confidence goes, as long as you're in a martial art that you feel like you're good at, your confidence will go up. It doesn't really matter which one. If you enjoy it, you'll work harder at it, which will make you better, which will make you more confident, which will make you enjoy it more! That's why you'll often hear people recommend getting into a system and a school that "fits" your personality, and that you enjoy.

As far as being "tougher" -- that's more of a self-confidence issue in general. The best way to gain self-confidence is to learn to overcome tough situations. It helps if you enjoy the challenge. Boxing is tough. It could be an answer for you, if you enjoy it.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Apr 3, 2008)

It worked for me.  You sound like me when I started Kenpo.  I like Kenpo because from at least what I've learned it's not nice.  There's no murcy in Kenpo training.  The other thing I like is it applies to all ages and builds meaning I don't have to be able to kick someone in the head to defend myself.  I can't kick someone in the head now and I'm sure I won't be able to at 60 but I'll always be able to throw an elbow into someones nose.  Krav Magra intrests me but it is probably harder to find a school that teaches it.  I got lucky because my school teaches so many different styles I've gotten to try a piece of several different arts.  Do the boxing but be very careful in picking a place to learn and someone to learn from.  Be ready to take some hits and don't get discouraged when you do.  It should be challenging but fun.  Boxing will loosen up the feet and teach you to move and that's important.  It also teaches you to use your body to put power into your punches which takes time to learn.    

Once you've gained some balance, speed, power, and stamina garantee you will walk a little taller.  Like someone else said, this doen't happen overnight.


----------



## ToughGuy (Apr 3, 2008)

Im in my late 40s.  I dont know if Im too old for boxing.  Do you think I can find a gym where they will have an experienced person spar with me?  A person who can throw punches at me without hurting me.  I heard Norman Mailer (the late writer) say an experienced guy taught him that way.  The guy would just tap him, rather than punch, to teach Mailer how to defend himself from real punches.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 3, 2008)

ToughGuy said:


> I&#8217;m in my late 40&#8217;s. I don&#8217;t know if I&#8217;m too old for boxing. Do you think I can find a gym where they will have an experienced person spar with me? A person who can throw punches at me without hurting me. I heard Norman Mailer (the late writer) say an experienced guy taught him that way. The guy would just tap him, rather than punch, to teach Mailer how to defend himself from real punches.


 

_ You're a tough guy; we just love tough guys like you!_

Sorry, couldn't resist-10 extra points if you know the movie it's from, and welcome to Martial Talk.

Anyway, don't know where you are, ToughGuy, but there are all kinds of boxing gyms out there that would be willing to take on a 40 year old novice, and they will have an experienced guy throw punches at you with "puffy pillow" 24 ounce gloves while you're in headgear and a body protector, if you like......


----------



## MJS (Apr 3, 2008)

ToughGuy said:


> Im in my late 40s. I dont know if Im too old for boxing. Do you think I can find a gym where they will have an experienced person spar with me? A person who can throw punches at me without hurting me. I heard Norman Mailer (the late writer) say an experienced guy taught him that way. The guy would just tap him, rather than punch, to teach Mailer how to defend himself from real punches.


 
Give it a shot.  If there are some boxing gyms in your area, go and check them out.  You have nothing lose. 

Mike


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 3, 2008)

Go for it.  IMO, boxing will do a better job of preparing you to deal with real-world pressure and agression than most any traditional system.  Once you've established a base, you can seek out other training to "fill the gaps" (weapons defense, pre-conflict issues, etc.).


----------



## ToughGuy (Apr 3, 2008)

How long do you think it would take to get some competence at boxing?



elder999 said:


> _ You're a tough guy; we just love tough guys like you!_
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist-10 extra points if you know the movie it's from, and welcome to Martial Talk.
> 
> ...


----------



## MJS (Apr 3, 2008)

ToughGuy said:


> How long do you think it would take to get some competence at boxing?


 
Thats hard to say, as everyone will vary.  How quick one learns, how often one trains...those are a few things to take into consideration.  

Nothing happens overnight, and there certainly are no shortcuts.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 3, 2008)

ToughGuy said:


> _ You're a tough guy; we just love tough guys like you!_
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist-10 extra points if you know the movie it's from, and welcome to Martial Talk.
> 
> ...


 
It's from _Grosse Point Blank_, one of my favorites.....


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 3, 2008)

Tough guy try not to worry about how long it takes to become a skilled Boxer your first lesson will make you more aware than before.
Also you are sure to find a gym that will take in consideration of what you are looking for. Also be open minded and speak about your concerns with the coach so he can put together what he feels would be the best for you good luck!!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 3, 2008)

ToughGuy said:


> How long do you think it would take to get some competence at boxing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 3, 2008)

One of the most revered personalities alive in TKD today, GrandMaster Cho, He Il spoke about western boxing in his book Man of Contrasts.  That alone, is enough for me.

But, I also have a friend who was a golden gloves boxer (amateur).  I can say this -- its hard to punch a boxer, much harder than I would think.  They can avoid the punch very adeptly!   No joke!  

Also as was said before, you can try western boxing.  IF IT FITS YOUR PERSONALITY, then go for it, you have found a good fit!  If not, then you must search more.  Its like trying to find the perfect mate!!!  Once you find your match though, that is great!!!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 4, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> One of the most revered personalities alive in TKD today, GrandMaster Cho, He Il spoke about western boxing in his book Man of Contrasts. That alone, is enough for me.
> 
> But, I also have a friend who was a golden gloves boxer (amateur). I can say this -- its hard to punch a boxer, much harder than I would think. They can avoid the punch very adeptly! No joke!
> 
> Also as was said before, you can try western boxing. IF IT FITS YOUR PERSONALITY, then go for it, you have found a good fit! If not, then you must search more. Its like trying to find the perfect mate!!! Once you find your match though, that is great!!!


 It's hard to punch a boxer...and even harder to HURT a boxer.....anyone who has learned to go multiple rounds of someone punching them in the head in body has learned how to take a punch.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Apr 4, 2008)

Let me say that it probably won't be long before you feel some benefit in going.  Ease into it and have fun.  Good luck!


----------



## meth18au (Apr 4, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> It's hard to punch a boxer...and even harder to HURT a boxer.....anyone who has learned to go multiple rounds of someone punching them in the head in body has learned how to take a punch.



Yes....body shots.....owwww..... 



Boxing is very good.  I'm doing a bit now, and there's lots I take away from it, all the time.


----------



## still learning (Apr 5, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> One of the most revered personalities alive in TKD today, GrandMaster Cho, He Il spoke about western boxing in his book Man of Contrasts. That alone, is enough for me.
> 
> But, I also have a friend who was a golden gloves boxer (amateur). I can say this -- its hard to punch a boxer, much harder than I would think. They can avoid the punch very adeptly! No joke!
> 
> Also as was said before, you can try western boxing. IF IT FITS YOUR PERSONALITY, then go for it, you have found a good fit! If not, then you must search more. Its like trying to find the perfect mate!!! Once you find your match though, that is great!!!


 
Hello, You are right...it  is harder to strike a boxer ...those who sparr with partners that have boxing backgrounds..plus the have more experiece in the fighting part...timing,endurance,footwork,avoidance,more techniqual skills,and on and on!

To learn to fight? ...one needs to fight to learn! ...any martial artist who practice against boxers? ...learns real fast how boxers are quick and hard to hit....remember a boxer can learn to kick too!...it is the boxing skills that takes time to develop...

Only way it learn is actual "fighting"!

Aloha,  (I hate sparring against boxers...I get licking all the time!)  ..until I poking in the eye? ...just kidding


----------

